# Trim tag location



## glide (May 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where the trim tag is located on my 73? I tried using 'search' but came up empty. I could probably find it if I were to go out to the barn and crawl around but it's getting cold here in WV!

TIA
John


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should be on the firewall under the hood just to the left of the master cylinder.


----------



## glide (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, but no can't find anything on the firewall


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look on the left hand top of the cowl near the hood hinge.


----------

